# Cell Phones With Wifi



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

do you have one? do you like it? have you situation where you couldn't get cell reception but you could get wifi?


----------



## TitanFlyer (Feb 5, 2009)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> do you have one? do you like it? have you situation where you couldn't get cell reception but you could get wifi?


I have a phone with wifi, but I think you are referring to mobile or cellular data. Wifi is a different type of radio on your cell phone, but if the wifi signal is connected to an internet connection of some sort, they really work the same way.

Here is how I set myself up... I bought a pda phone (Verizon XV6800), and added an unlimited (so they say, its actually 5GB a month) data plan to it. I use a piece of software called WalkingHotSpot that then uses the "wifi" radio to route computers like my laptops or my ipod touch through its data plan out to the internet through the data connection on the phone. Pretty sweet setup actually, since I can then offer my internet connection (in an extreme pinch) out to several people at the same time, all going through my cell phone. I plan to use this setup while out camping since I can't be without connectivity due to obsessive compulsive disorder and my job. I really do feel detached when not on the web one way or another... its sad actually. Mock me if you must....

Jaes


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

What is your goal? VOIP calling or surfing/Outbackers.com access from your phone.

I think the iPhone is a clear market leader for this type of phone, but others are catching up.

BTW...I have a Blackberry, which does NOT have WiFi, but it does have a GPS.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

I just got the htc 6800...it must be like what you have? US Cellular didn't realize this one couldn't send text pictures which I use alot. You can take pic and email it though. Anyway, the 6800Pro is coming out in April and US Cellular said they'd let me switch. The new one has a 3.2 megapixel camera, the 6800 has 2.0. Anyway, I did sync my email with my phone and I am LOVING it! I wasn't too sure the pros or cons on the wifi, but what the heck, I guess if it's there, I will probably use it!

You said: that then uses the "wifi" radio to route computers like my laptops or my ipod touch through its data plan out to the internet through the data connection on the phone. Pretty sweet setup actually, since I can then offer my internet connection (in an extreme pinch) out to several people at the same time, all going through my cell phone.

My response is "HUH?"


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> What is your goal? VOIP calling or surfing/Outbackers.com access from your phone.
> 
> I think the iPhone is a clear market leader for this type of phone, but others are catching up.
> 
> BTW...I have a Blackberry, which does NOT have WiFi, but it does have a GPS.


I don't even know what VOIP is! I just wanted a do everything phone and really needed actual keyboard, it's so cool! it has GPS too but haven't figured it out ... yet! it does everything but send pix via text msg and clean the house







. It even walks my dogs









If having WIFI will allow me to get my "fix" if I don't have phone service, then it's money well spent.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

I have an Ipod Touch, which is basically an Iphone with no phone. The wifi builtin is great! I hardly ever carry my laptop anymore. I can surf the web most anywhere near a town.

You can find wifi just about everywhere nowadays. Most of the higher end campgrounds even have it.

I even have a wifi finder program on it to hunt for free wifi services. I have actually just pulled off the road in front of a house that had open wifi, and checked e-mails.

I just use my regular cell phone for conversation, no photos or texting. Too high $$$$ for all those services. Why buy when wifi is free so many places.

C


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

I'm responding to this post via wifi on my iPhone since the cell reception is kinda weak here at my kids gymnastics class. Having wifi on the phone with a large screen is awsome. I can surf the web while listening to the built in iPod any time. It's a great phone.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> I have an Ipod Touch, which is basically an Iphone with no phone. The wifi builtin is great! I hardly ever carry my laptop anymore. I can surf the web most anywhere near a town.
> 
> You can find wifi just about everywhere nowadays. Most of the higher end campgrounds even have it.
> 
> ...


Have to be careful about using other people's WiFi, even if it isn't secured. There has been several cases where people have been convicted of computer piracy doing just that. That being said, I do that sometimes only try to not act like I'm doing it by pulling up in front of a house and setting in my car.

As far as Wifi places are concerned, almost every library has Wifi now as well as most motels. I once sent minutes of one of the Bible Camp meetings over Wifi while riding through downtown Cedar Rapids. Everyone was amazed that when they got home from the meeting the notes were already in their inboxes.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a smartphone without WiFi(XV6900). The way Verizon does it, you basically have to pay for an unlimited data plan, so I just do that and don't worry about wifi connections. For more money we can hook a computer to the phone via USB, but usually where we go camping cellular reception is spotty at best, so it's not worth the extra $30/month for me. Surfing outbackers.com anywhere is very handy, but posting on the smartphone is difficult.

So Doug, when will you have a phone version of the website that formats better on these smaller screens? If CNN and google can do it, then Outbacker's should be able to also...


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I have a smartphone without WiFi(XV6900). The way Verizon does it, you basically have to pay for an unlimited data plan, so I just do that and don't worry about wifi connections. For more money we can hook a computer to the phone via USB, but usually where we go camping cellular reception is spotty at best, so it's not worth the extra $30/month for me. Surfing outbackers.com anywhere is very handy, but posting on the smartphone is difficult.
> 
> So Doug, when will you have a phone version of the website that formats better on these smaller screens? If CNN and google can do it, then Outbacker's should be able to also...


the data plan with US Cellular is $25 and unlimited useage.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Nathan said:


> I have a smartphone without WiFi(XV6900). The way Verizon does it, you basically have to pay for an unlimited data plan, so I just do that and don't worry about wifi connections. For more money we can hook a computer to the phone via USB, but usually where we go camping cellular reception is spotty at best, so it's not worth the extra $30/month for me. Surfing outbackers.com anywhere is very handy, but posting on the smartphone is difficult.
> 
> So Doug, when will you have a phone version of the website that formats better on these smaller screens? If CNN and google can do it, then Outbacker's should be able to also...


We use this exact setup with my wife's Motorola Q. We actually use it for our internet service at home as well. It's faster then the internet service at my work.


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> I have an Ipod Touch, which is basically an Iphone with no phone. The wifi builtin is great! I hardly ever carry my laptop anymore. I can surf the web most anywhere near a town.
> 
> You can find wifi just about everywhere nowadays. Most of the higher end campgrounds even have it.
> 
> I even have a wifi finder program on it to hunt for free wifi services. I have actually just pulled off the road in front of a house that had open wifi, and checked e-mails.


X2 - I go this route with the Touch. Great browsing experience!


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Rob_G said:


> I have an Ipod Touch, which is basically an Iphone with no phone. The wifi builtin is great! I hardly ever carry my laptop anymore. I can surf the web most anywhere near a town.
> 
> You can find wifi just about everywhere nowadays. Most of the higher end campgrounds even have it.
> 
> I even have a wifi finder program on it to hunt for free wifi services. I have actually just pulled off the road in front of a house that had open wifi, and checked e-mails.


X2 - I go this route with the Touch. Great browsing experience!
[/quote]

One other great thing about the Touch is you can carry all your music with you and just plug in to the AUX on the Outback radio. Plus you can have all your photos on there to show everyone the Kids and Grandkids!

Not to mention all the free programs like a tide graph for you fishermen, or a recipe or drink mix program for you ladies.

C


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Compulynx said:


> I have an Ipod Touch, which is basically an Iphone with no phone. The wifi builtin is great! I hardly ever carry my laptop anymore. I can surf the web most anywhere near a town.
> 
> You can find wifi just about everywhere nowadays. Most of the higher end campgrounds even have it.
> 
> I even have a wifi finder program on it to hunt for free wifi services. I have actually just pulled off the road in front of a house that had open wifi, and checked e-mails.


X2 - I go this route with the Touch. Great browsing experience!
[/quote]

One other great thing about the Touch is you can carry all your music with you and just plug in to the AUX on the Outback radio. Plus you can have all your photos on there to show everyone the Kids and Grandkids!

Not to mention all the free programs like a tide graph for you fishermen, or a recipe or drink mix program for you ladies.

C
[/quote]
I also use the audio/video cord to output my movies to TV. Beats fighting with the kids over a DVD player. Free apps like the level come in handy too!


----------

